# Reduced and cured 1000 symptoms



## mmdpri (Mar 24, 2018)

In the name of God. I am Mohammad from Iran 
I got DP in Feb 2018 and now all that is left of it is a shadow 
My worst symptom was not feeling coming out of my body it was not even closed eye hallucinations it wasn't panic attacks no not even complete numbness and extreme headaches.... For me it was losing my favorites.. I had high sensitivity to screens
From the moment I understood what is wrong with me I started to fight I was walking and dancing and doing workout and meeting friends and families and everything that I still could do to kill this evil 
I was praying "God just let me watch movies again just let me play video games again I'm sure I can cure this please God you are the only one who can help" so he did... The movie that I have been waiting for it for 1 year has been released I said to my self I'm going to watch it whatever it takes however I can! so I got that movie and I watched it for like 4 minutes then I felt my head is starting to hurt so I went And I did other stuffs for like 40-50 minutes and I did that over and over again until I watched the whole movie it took 2 days to finish it! then I watched other movies in that , over time this symptom got better and better I can't believe last week I played Red dead Redemption 2 about 4 hours!
So.. In summer when I stopped searching about DP and I cleared DP thoughts and replaced them with positive good thoughts I cured depression and 1000 other symptoms with depression and numbness gone 
Do you believe that there was time when a good strong feeling wanted to come to me instead the results was headache or feeling strange?
Now I can say I recovered about 85% of my emotions
When you have good emotions DP is less powerful ,stronger positive emotions = weaker DP feelings

You know what you have to do? you must leave this site and never search depersonaliztion ever again after you did This it's time to do the things that you love most things that you care I know that everything seems meaningless to you right now I know you are questioning everything I know you feel like a crazy fool but all of this are DP lies ,don't let this evil take over your mind all it takes is within u there's no magic pill you have the magic it's within you, believe and you will find your way

Soon I will get to 100% recovery because I believe that I can and you will too just believe in yourselves

I hope I have helped you with my story

I won't check this site sorry you know I can't let dp thoughts disturbs me 
So in the end ...
You have to do the same like I did you must replace your DP (negative) thoughts with the (positive) things that you love 
Wish you health ,love you brave people you are the best
bye .


----------



## Num8Freak (Feb 27, 2021)

Oh man you're so lucky  I wish my brain would that do to me. My light and hearing sensivity just get's worse and worse. I can't even look at my iPhone at lowest brightness for 5 minutes anymore


----------

